# de / des + adjectif + substantif au pluriel



## W2046

A nouveau Bonjour!

Jacques reçevait toujours *de* mauvaises notes.
Jacques reçevait toujours *des *mauvaises notes.

Lequel dois-je employer et pourquoi?

Merci beaucoup

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Francois114

Les deux sont possibles quand l'adjectif est devant le nom. _*De* bonnes notes_ (soyons positifs !!  ) est plus "standard" ou "correct" que _*des *bonnes notes_. Si l'adjectif suit le nom, c'est toujours *des*.

NB . Dans ce contexte, avoir est mieux (plus usuel) que recevoir : il avait toujours de bonnes notes.


----------



## raphaelenka

Je pousserais un peu en disant que la règle, si on en veut une, est:
lorsque l'adj est placé avant le nom, "de" devient "des".
des bonnes notes est reservé à l'oral.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec la dernière remarque. Dans l'exemple donné, le sens diffère légèrement selon l'usage de "de" ou "des" :

Il a eu des bonnes notes = parmi toutes les notes qu'il a eues, certaines au moins étaient bonnes > Il en a eu, des bonnes notes! Des bonnes notes, il en a eu... Au cours de l'année, il a (aussi) eu des bonnes notes.

"Il a eu de bonnes notes" est plus général = dans l'ensemble, les notes qu'il a eues étaient bonnes...

On peut comparer : 
- "il faut avoir de bonnes notes pour passer en première S" (=il faut que dans l'ensemble les notes soient bonnes), et 
- "il faut des bonnes notes, au moins dans les matières scientifiques, pour passer en première S".

Pourtant, la double possibilité n'est pas toujours vraiment possible ; avec un adjectif antéposé, "de" ne pose jamais de problème, tandis que "des" est parfois familier ou bizarre :

"T'as de beaux yeux, tu sais!" ("t'as des beaux yeux"?)
"De belles coupoles ornaient d'anciennes bâtisses" ("des belles coupoles ornaient des anciennes bâtisses"?)

Quelquefois, on va déplacer l'adjectif pour pouvoir utiliser "des", plus spécifique que "de" :
"Il y a de belles toiles dans ce musée" (ensemble abstrait) / Il y a des Vélasquez exceptionnels au Prado ! (plus spécifique = "d'exceptionnels Vélasquez", qui combine un déterminant général avec un nom spécifique, sonnerait curieusement).


----------



## raphaelenka

Certes!
Mais quand on dit: de bonnes notes
l'adj n'est-il pas antéposé?

plus spécifique = "d'exceptionnels Vélasquez", qui combine un déterminant général avec un nom spécifique, sonnerait curieusement

pourtant "d'exceptionnels Vélasquez" serait possible théoriquement


----------



## Francois114

Je suis assez d'accord avec Cabezota sur la possibilité d'une différence de sens, dans certains contextes, et sur la valeur plus spécifique de _des_. Il me semble quand même possible de dire :
_J'ai eu de bonnes expériences et d'autres moins bonnes_.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Eh oui! et de même avec les notes, d'ailleurs... Il a eu de bonnes notes et d'autres moins bonnes / Il a eu de bonnes notes... il en a aussi eu de moins bonnes! 

Il me semble qu'en disant "Il a eu de bonnes notes" tout court, on fait référence à l'ensemble (par opposition à "des" qui opère une sélection dans le tout, cf _supra_)... mais qu'en contrastant l'expression ("de belles...de moins belles", etc.), le sens devient le même que celui de l'expression "il a eu des bonnes notes", plus spécifique, donc. Compliqué, n'est-ce pas...


----------



## Francois114

Oui, c'est bien vu. Si la suite de la phrase est explicite, plus besoin de différencier de/des, alors que sans un contexte explicite cette opposition est le seul moyen de faire la différence.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il me semble que _de_ est particulièrement préféré dans deux cas d'antéposition de l'adjectif :

 quand l'adjectif commence par une voyelle (_subir d'importants dégâts / ?des importants dégâts_)
 quand l'adjectif est lui-même modifié (_avoir de moins bonnes notes / ?des moins bonnes notes_) et surtout si ce modifieur commence par une voyelle (_avoir d'assez bonnes notes / ??des assez bonnes notes_)
Il doit y avoir aussi des effets de figement ou de préférence lexicale : _en d'autres termes__, à d'innombrables reprises.

_


----------



## raphaelenka

Je viens d'apprendre qu'il n'est pas faux de laisser "des" quand l'adj est antéposé. Il est préféré mais pas obligatoire. Francois114, Calezota et Capnprep, nous ont même montré qu'il peut y avoir des nuances. Toutes mes excuses pour mon post dans lequel je disais que c'était une règle de transformer "de" en "des" lorsqu'il y un adj avant le nom.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Salut!
J'ai oublié la règle... Quand est-ce qu'on utilise "de" pour des mots au pluriel? (Comme par example "Je vous souhaite de bonnes vacances") Quand est-ce que l'emploi de l'article "des" est-il impératif?


----------



## griftoo

Quand la quantité de ce dont tu veux parler est définie, utilise "des, quand elle est indéfinie, utilise "de"


----------



## geostan

En principe, on remplace _des_ (article indéfini) par _de_ lorsqu'il précède un adjectif pluriel. Il y a quand même pas mal de cas où les deux peuvent se dire.

Cette corbeille ne contient que de(s) bonnes réponses.

Cheers!


----------



## islamail

quand utilise-t-on de et des et quelle serait la difference entre les deux ?
La je parle du cas par exemple de :
de bonnes choses, des bonne choses...
de grands hommes, des grands hommes...

j'espere que c'est pas tres vague comme question !?


----------



## jann

Le mot _des_ est le pluriel de l'article indéfini.  En général, lorsqu'il y a un adjectif qui précède un substantif au pluriel, qui s'intercale entre l'article indéfini et le substantif, on remplace _des_ par _de._  Rien ne change au niveau de la signification :

Donc on dit :

_*des* choses_
_*des* choses intéressantes_

_*de* bonnes choses_
_*de* nombreuses choses_


----------



## islamail

C'est exactement ce que je fais moi, seulement, j'ai remarqué que certains francophones dire des choses comme : ... y a des belle montres dans ce magasin...

C'est pour cette raison j'ai posé la question.

En tous les cas merci j'apprecie votre reponse Jann.


----------



## jann

islamail said:


> C'est exactement ce que je fais moi, seulement, j'ai remarqué que certains francophones dire des choses comme : ... y a des belle montres dans ce magasin...


C'est vrai qu'on peut entendre ce genre de chose dans la langue courante, parlée... et je suppose que certains diraient une faute (attendez donc l'avis des francophones natifs).

Cela dit, il y a certains substantifs "composés" qui sont effectivement un adjectif collé à un substantif, qui ensemble ont une signification bien précise.  Pour ces composés, on va garder le _des_.  E.g., _nous avons interrogé *des* jeunes gens_.


----------



## islamail

Ah!

Donc, il est juste de dire "... des jeunes gens..." ?

Pourriez vous donner qlq. autres exemples !?


----------



## geostan

_des petits pois, des grands-pères_

mais l'emploi de _des_ ne se limite pas à ces expressions. Il est de plus en plus courant d'employer _des_ avec d'autres groupes.

_Cette corbeille ne contient que des bonnes réponses_. (On pourrait dire également _de bonnes réponses_.)

_Hier soir, on a chanté des vieilles chansons._ (ou, _de vieilles chansons_)


----------



## sun-and-happiness

J'ai appris que je dois utiliser "de" avant un adjectif et le substantif comme dans: ils ont de beaux enfants, et "des" quand il y a directement le substantif comme ici: ils ont des enfants. Mais dans cette examples: des gardes russes se trouvent sur les frontières, je dois utiliser "des" parce que j'ai avant le substantif et après l'adjectif? Mon livre n'explique pas ça. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## marget

Oui, dans votre dernier exemple, il faut dire _des _gardes russes parce que l'adjectif suit le substantif.


----------



## janpol

ils ont de beaux enfants - ils ont des enfants espiègles


----------



## le_cochon_rose

Dans un conte de Maupassant j’ai rencontré « De place en place, *des* grands navires à l’ancre le long des berges du large fleuve. » Pourquoi n’y a-t-il pas « de grands navires » ? Je suppose que cela résulte d’une nuance grammaticale que je ne suis pas en mesure de saisir. Est-ce quelqu’un peut me l’expliquer ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont en effet possibles, mais _de_ est d'un meilleur style. Cela dit, il s'agit ici sans doute d'une coquille ; la phrase citée dans le Larousse est écrite avec un _de_ :



> « De place en place, *de* grands navires à l'ancre le long des berges du fleuve » (G. de Maupassant).


----------



## Frapap

Je suis en train de relire une interview à un commedien qui dit :

"Transmettre *des* beaux textes fait partie de mon métier"
Moi, je dirais *de* beaux textes... c'est bien ce qu'on fait quand l'adjectif précède le substantif, n'est-ce pas ?

Ou bien les deux versions sont correctes? Ou ai-je carrément tort ?

Merci !


----------



## la fée

Je dirais "de beaux textes" car l'adjectif précède le substantif... c'est la règle qu'on m'a apprise! Toutefois, il m'est arrivé de voir que cette règle n'est pas toujours respectée!


----------



## tilt

On garde _des _même si l'adjectif vient avant le nom quand on considère que cet ensemble _adjectif + nom _est une locution à part entière, ayant un sens propre.
Ainsi, _j'ai mangé des petits pois_ et _j'ai mangé de petits pois_ ne signifie pas du tout la même chose. Dans le premier cas, on parle d'un légume clairement identifié, le petit pois, dans le second, on parle de pois qui se trouvaient être petits.

Si le comédien considère _beaux textes _comme ayant un sens plus spécifique que simplement des textes qui sont beaux, alors son emploi de _des _est correct. Mais il est vrai qu'ici, la nuance est moins évidente à saisir qu'avec les petits pois !


----------



## Frapap

Justement pour moi beaux textes = des textes qui sont beaux voilà pourquoi je mettrais "de". 
Mais bon, je respecte l'interpretation du comédien... même si ce n'est pas ce que je dirais.


----------



## MorskoBice

Bonjour, 

J'ai vu les deux variations :

Je lis de bons livres.
Je lis de*s* bons livres.

Est-ce que les deux sont correctes/possibles ? Ou, plutôt, y a-t-il une subtile différence entre les deux phrases ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## la fée

La forme correcte est  "de bons livres" parce que le partitif qu'il faut employer quand il y a un nom pluriel précédé d'un adjectif est "de".


----------



## tilt

On écrit _des _devant un adjectif uniquement si celui-ci forme, avec le nom qui le suit, une locution ayant un sens propre. Ainsi, _Je mange de petits pois _désigne des pois qui se trouvent être petits, alors que _Je mange des petits pois _évoque le légume qu'on appelle _petit pois_.

Dans le cas présent, La fée a raison, on dira _Je lis de bons livres_.


----------



## geostan

La question est épineuse dans le cas des adjectifs _bon_ et _mauvais_, et d'autres sans doute.

Dans les années 70, j'entendais des phrases comme la suivante régulièrement:

_Cette corbeille ne contient que des bonnes réponses._

Cette phrase me paraît tout à fait normale, sans doute parce que je l'entendais si souvent.

Il se peut que l'expression _bonnes réponses_ soit considérée comme une unité presque de la même façon que _petits pois_, mais vraiment je ne sais pas. Mais chose certaine, _des_ au lieu de _de_ devient de plus en plus fréquent, il me semble.


----------



## ggof

bonjour, 

j'ai un blanc .. 

il possède des bonnes connaissances du suédois et du danois 
il possède de bonnes connaissances du suédois et du danois 

moi je dirais de .. mais pourquoi ?

merci !


----------



## la sourie

bonjour ggog, 
je dirais "il possède de bonnes connaissances du suédois et du danois"

bonne journée


----------



## PatriceD

Bonjour,

Pourquoi "de", oui, c'est une bonne question... Des amis, de bons amis. Des chansons, de bonnes chansons, etc. Il y a sans doute une "règle" à ce sujet ;-)


----------



## itka

Oui, et cette règle se trouve au moins vingt fois sur le forum  !

*des* devient *de* lorsque le nom qu'il accompagne est précédé d'un adjectif.


----------



## luam

Bonjour,

J'ai une grande doute:

Pourquoi on doit écrire "d'étranges" et pas "des étranges"?
Examples:
d'étranges visions
d'étranges fantômes

Pourrai quelqu'un me donner l'explication grammatical? (Je n'ai peux pas le trouver!).

*Des bandits* mais *d'étranges fantômes*, parce que l'adjectif est placé devant le nom et il commence avec voyelle?
Je ne suis pas sûr sur ce thème, désolée (et aussi pour mon horrible français).
Et on fait la contraction parce que c'est *de* et pas *des*?
Merci...


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Lorsque l'article indéfini _des_ est placé devant un adjectif qui est antéposé (donc placé avant le nom), il devient _de_ si l'adjectif qui suit commence par une consonne, ou _d'_ si c'est une voyelle.
Ainsi, on a _*d'*étranges fantômes, _mais _*de *jolis fantômes.
_Ce lien peut vous être utile : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=3496


----------



## Leon S

Bonsoir,
Je ressuscite ce fil pour car j’ai un petit chaos concernant l’utilisation du de/des.

J'ai trouvé l'information suivante, a priori assez claire:

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Des devant un adjectif antéposé


> Lorsqu’il se trouve devant un nom précédé d’un adjectif, l’article *indéfini *pluriel des est généralement réduit à _de_ (ou _d’_). C’est du moins l’usage à l’écrit et en langue parlée soignée.
> 
> Exemples :
> - Comme tu as *de* jolis cheveux!
> - Ces bijoux ne sont que *de* vulgaires imitations.
> - Nous avons passé *d’*agréables moments.
> 
> Toutefois, si l’adjectif et le nom forment un nom composé, l’article conserve la forme _des_.
> 
> Exemples :
> - *Des* grands-pères
> - *Des* petits pois
> - *Des* beaux-parents



Néanmoins, on dit "je cherche *des* petits boulots" et non pas "je cherche *de* petits boulots"... pourquoi? Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

Merci en avance!


----------



## bmv

...l’article indéfini pluriel des est généralement réduit...

En fait je m'aperçois que l'on peut systematiquement utiliser l'article pluriel sans risque d'erreur. Sauf si l'adjectif commence par une voyelle.

- Comme tu as de*s* jolis cheveux!
- Ces bijoux ne sont que de*s* vulgaires imitations.

- Nous avons passé d’Agréables moments.

Etrange. Existe-t-il une régle ?


----------



## itka

> Existe-t-il une régle ?


La règle est précisément d'employer l'article "de" devant un adjectif alors qu'on garde "des" devant un nom. Mais en langage moins soigné (oralement et familièrement) beaucoup de gens ne respectent pas cette règle.


----------



## geostan

Les deux se disent depuis longtemps. Certains adjectifs admettent _des_ à côté de _de_.  bons et mauvais, par exemple

_Cette boîte ne contient que des bonnes réponses_ est une phrase que j'entendais régulièrement dans les années 60.


----------



## youdite

Bonjour,

dans la phrase 'je vous souhaite de bonnes vacances', est-le mot 'de' un 'truc' qui appartient chez le verbe souhaiter (souhaiter de)? Oú il signifie quoi? Qu'est-ce qui est son rôle dans la phrase? 
Et pourquoi pas: Je vous souhaite DES bonnes vacances?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Kawette

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas la règle en tête, mais d'après moi lorsque l'on souhaite + verbe/action, il faut un "de" entre les deux. 
On dit "Je vous souhaite de (passer de) bonnes vacances", ou "Je vous souhaite d'avoir beau temps", mais "je vous souhaite tout le meilleur" (sans verbe).


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Lorsqu'un adjectif se trouve entre des et un nom, ce _des_ se transforme en _de_.


----------



## Resa Reader

geostan said:


> En principe, on remplace _*des*_ (article indéfini) par* de* lorsqu'il précède un adjectif pluriel.


Oui, c'est bien la règle. (Lacuzon l'a confirmée aussi.)

Le *'de'* dans la phrase _<Je vous souhaite *de* bonnes vacances.>_ n'a rien à voir avec le verbe _<souhaiter>._ (C'est _<souhaiter_* qc*>. On a un _<de>_ seulement si ce verbe est suivi par un autre verbe à l'infinitif: _Je vous souhaite de passer de bonnes vacances.)_

Cependant:
Très souvent on n'oberve plus cette règle dans la langue parlée, surtout quand il s'agit d'adjectifs courts et très courants (comme _'bon, beau,_ ...)

_Il y a *de(s)* bons restaurants dans ce quartier._
Mais je dirais plutôt:
_Il y a *d'*excellents restaurants dans ce quartier._
(ou bien-sûr: _Il y a des restaurants excellents dans ce quartier. )_

[J'enseigne le français à des débutants et c'est comment je leur explique la règle. Je leur dis d'oublier la règle pour le moment pour ne pas trop compliquer la chose pour eux au début.
Je ne veux d'ailleurs pas expliquer les règles aux Français, mais moi aussi je n'arrive pas toujours à expliquer les règles dans ma propre langue.  On ne se pose jamais la question car tout semble être si logique et si naturel.]

Si je n'ai pas raison dites-le moi et corrigez mes fautes, s'il vous plaît.
Je pensais seulement que mon commentaire pourrait aider *youdite.*


----------



## KiSoMa

Je suis sure que ce sujet a déjà été discuté, mais en le recherchant je ne trouve pas ce dont j'ai besoin.

Dans un site internet j'ai trouvé l'expression "des nouveaux produits". À mon avis cette expresion est incorrecte. Moi, je dirais "de nouveaux produits". C'est vrai?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Zulumita

Bonjour KiSoMa,

En effet, on dit "*de* nouveaux produits". Ou à défaut "*des* produits + adjectif".


----------



## janpol

cela dépend de la phrase (des nouveaux produits apparus en 2011, je ne retiens que les escargots à la crème Chantilly)


----------



## Zulumita

Oops, t'as raison janpol, en effet, ça dépend de la tournure de la phrase.


----------



## KiSoMa

Merci,

mais quand on utilise de et quand des?


----------



## janpol

dans "des nouveaux produits apparus...", "des" peut être remplacé par "parmi les"
dans "de nouveaux produits sont apparus", "de" devient "des" si l'adjectif est postposé (comme l'a fait remarquer Zulumita) > des produits nouveaux sont apparus


----------



## Zulumita

Pour que tu y voies plus clair, je vais te donner un petit exemple.

«J'ai besoin des vieilles chaussures» : je sais de quelles chaussures il  s'agit (parmi toutes les chaussures que j'ai, j'ai besoin des  vieilles paires) ;
«J'ai besoin de vieilles chaussures» : n'importe quelle paire me conviendrait.


Dans la première phrase, puisque la paire de chaussures en question est connue  et identifiée (ce n'est pas n'importe laquelle mais la vieille paire), on emploie «des».
Par contre, dans la seconde phrase, je veux une vieille paire de chaussures de manière générale : elle n'est pas identifiée, donc «de». Si la paire était identifiée, on  emploierait «des».


«J'ai besoin des bons gants de cuisine» :  j'ai besoin, parmi tous les gants de cuisine, de la seule bonne  paire ;
«J'ai besoin de bons gants de cuisine » : j'ai  besoin d'une bonne paire de gant de cuisine (je vais devoir l'acheter, est-ce que je peux en trouver quelque part, m'en faire prêter,  etc.).

J'espère que tu y verras plus clair....


----------



## Anne345

Donc, en synthèse : Il s’agit dans un cas d’un article défini, dans l’autre d’un article indéfini. Cela existe aussi en allemand !  

Je porte les vieilles chaussures dans lesquelles je suis bien : article défini  
Je porte des chaussures : article indéfini
Je porte de vieilles chaussures : article indéfini pluriel réduit à de devant un adjectif 
Je ne porte pas de chaussures : article indéfini réduit à de dans une phrase négative 

Cela se complique quand le verbe construit son complément avec la préposition _de_ : 
J’ai besoin des vieilles chaussures dans lesquelles je suis bien : des = de les (préposition + article défini)
J’ai besoin de chaussures / J’ai besoin de vieilles chaussures / Je n’ai pas besoin de chaussures : de = de (des) (disparition de l’article indéfini après la préposition)


----------



## Katoussa

Bonjour à tous!

Me voilà suant sang et eau pour préparer un cours le plus complet possible sur les articles. Mais évidemment, mon élève préférée m'a posé une colle:
pourquoi dit-on "Tammy et Fiona sont *de *bonnes amies" et non pas "Tammy et Fiona sont *des *bonnes amies".
Ma suggestion est que dans le deuxième cas, Tammy et Fiona pourraient être les bonnes amies de quelqu'un d'autre (voire même du locuteur) mais ce n'est là qu'une hypothèse. Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer?


Katoussa.


----------



## CarlosRapido

*de* n'est pas plus exclusif que* des*, je pourrais dire 'Tammy et Fiona sont de bonnes amies à moi/de la famille...'

Ceci du Dico Reverso:


> L'article _des_ est, dans l'usage soutenu, remplacé par _de_ lorsque le nom qu'il détermine est précédé d'un adjectif épithète.
> _L'entreprise recrute de jeunes diplômés _(plutôt que _recrute des jeunes diplômés_).
> _Ces renseignements con[s]tituent de précieuses informations pour nous._
> 
> Si l'épithète avait suivi le nom, le problème ne se serait pas posé.
> _Ces renseignements sont *des* informations précieuses pour nous._
> 
> Lorsque l'épithète et le nom forment une sorte de nom composé, on maintient _des_.
> _Ce sont *des* jeunes filles pleines d'enthousiasme _(_jeune fille_ a le même statut qu'un mot composé même s'il n'y a pas de trait d'union).


----------



## swannny

Bonjour tout le monde 

Et si je dis :

On s'échange de sincères conseils ...
et On s'échange des sincères conseils ...

Laquelle des deux phrases est juste ? Sinon y a t il une différence ? Qu'est ce que vous me dites ? 

Je vous remercie ^^


----------



## Anne345

S'il y a un adjectif avant le nom, on utilise _de : _On s'échange de sincères conseils
Mais 
 On s'échange des conseils 
On s'échange des conseil sincères.


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour,
Quelle serait la phrase correcte ou toutes deux seraient possibles?
"J'ai passé DES merveilleuses vacances à Villeurbanne" 
"J'ai passé DE merveilleuses vacances à Villeurbanne"
merci encore


----------



## Timvilm

Bonjour,
Les deux phrases sont possibles, mais je pense que "j'ai passé de merveilleuses vacances à Villeurbanne" est plus commun.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir !

*Quand le nom est au pluriel et précédé d'un adjectif, comme ici, il est recommandé d'employer de* (d'), et ce, que la phrase soit affirmative ou négative.

Ex. :_ Il a *de* beaux meubles._

Application à la phrase soumise :_ J'ai passé *de* merveilleuses vacances à ...
_
L'emploi de "des" (_il a des beaux cheveux et, lui, des beaux yeux_) appartient à la langue relâchée et est donc à éviter dans le langage surveillé.


----------



## roquette

Bonjour,
Dans cet exemple: "À la montagne je profiterai de la nature et des/de beaux paysages", les deux options seraient-elles possibles selon ce qu'on voudra dire, selon le sens spécifique qu'on voudra donner: "des" dans le sens de de+les et "de" dans le sens de des?


----------



## CarlosRapido

Vous avez parfaitement raison Roquette


----------



## roquette

Merci Carlos! Et si c'était la phrase "de ma fenêtre je vois tous les jours de/des beaux paysages, les deux seraient possibles?


----------



## CarlosRapido

Dans ce 2e exemple _de_ est préférable.  Même si au pluriel, l'article indéfini est _des_, si un adjectif épithète est placé devant le nom dans la langue écrite ou dans la langue orale soignée, on le remplace par _de_ (même s'il arrive qu'à l'oral usuel vous entendiez parfois que "des" est employé).


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Bonjour,
_*des premiers mots*_ ou _*de premiers mots*_, lequel est mieux?

Par exemple:
Les enfants s'initient à écrire *des (de?) premiers mots*.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Dans ce cas précis, je dirais : les enfants s'initient à écrire *leurs* premiers mots.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour répondre à la question, il me semble que d'une manière générale avec un article indéfini pluriel on dira plutôt _des_ que _de_ devant l'adjectif _premier_ antéposé.

_Son fils a dit ses premiers mots : *des* premiers mots bien articulés._


----------



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

Je ressors ce fil car j'ai besoin de votre aide.

Le joint répand de mauvaises odeurs ou des mauvaises odeurs... Quelle est la nuance entre les deux ?

Merci,


----------



## Bezoard

Les deux sont possibles mais je dirais ici "des mauvaises odeurs", car "mauvaise odeur/mauvaises odeurs" fonctionne comme un mot composé, c'est-à-dire un syntagme qui se comporte comme un seul nom.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je préfère quant à moi _*de* mauvaises odeurs_ dans ce contexte.


----------



## An3ahb

Bonjour, je tombe sur la phrase suivante. 

"*Des* vrais passionnés prêts à tout pour l'Albiceleste." 

Ça fait d'ailleurs moultes fois que je rencontre l'article 'des' devant un groupe de mots composés d'un adjectif antéposé au substantif. 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer la différence de nuance? Et pourquoi on nous enseigne toujours de mettre 'de' si tant de gens disent quand même 'des'?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans cet exemple, _de_ serait plus approprié, mais il arrive assez fréquemment dans la langue familière que cette règle ne soit pas respectée et que _des_ soit tout de même employé.

P.S.: _Moult_ est quelque peu désuet et rare de nos jours. C'est quoi qu'il en soit un adverbe, donc invariable (_moultes_  → _moult_ ).


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> P.S.: _Moult_ est quelque peu désuet et rare de nos jours. C'est quoi qu'il en soit un adverbe, donc invariable (_moultes_  → _moult_ ).


Le TLFi observe cependant :


> *Rem. *_Moult_ est parfois employé comme adj. variable. _Moulte chose Blanche et noire, effet et cause_ (Verlaine, _Œuvres compl.,_ t. 3, Chair, 1896, p. 114).


Voir
moult, moulte
moult - usage actuel


----------

